# S.E. vs P.E.



## jgtkd (Jun 21, 2006)

RE: Structural Engineers

I was under the impression you are a P.E. if you pass the STR I exam, and a S.E. if you pass the STR II exam. I got the impression from another thread that in some states you can call yourself a S.E. if you passed the STR I exam, is that true?

I think they should make it a P.S.E., since you are still a professional, right? :fool: :fool:


----------



## knelli (Jun 21, 2006)

This is a very good topic.....something I would also like to know more about!

In Wisconsin you take the PE exam and can stamp structural drawings as a PE. As I understand it, in Iowa, you need to pass the SE I exam and then can stamp drawings as an SE. In Illinois, you need to pass both the SE I and SE II to stamp drawings, but I'm not sure what your title is if you just pass one. I know a guy who took the PE in Illinois but it does him no good because he is a structural engineer and he can't stamp drawings with that exam..... he can just call himself a PE.

I would like to know what the following states require for structural engineers:

Minnesota

Michigan

Missouri

Ohio

Florida

and any others anyone knows about....


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 21, 2006)

not an expert, but in GA, most all of our structure guys take the ST I exam, but call themselves PE's.


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 21, 2006)

Well I knoe FL you olny need a PE for structural drawings. I am in NC and we only need a PE. I do believe that some states require a SE in the building is over a certin square footage. If you do structural work it is proably wise to edventually get your SE. If I pass my PE this time around, I am going to persue getting my SE. There will not be as nuch pressure on me, and I will be much less stressed out.


----------



## frustrated (Jun 21, 2006)

Michigan does not offer the SE test, just the PE/STR. In fact, our licsences don't say which test you took, only that your a PE


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's an interesting link on NCEES webpage:

Board Survey

It's a survey that they sent out to the boards. Look under E. PE Licensure and question 23. they ask the same question. But they don't have responses from all of the states?

I stumbled across this about a year ago - it's got a lot of neat information - especially if you are considering moving to a different state. That's how I found it.


----------



## jgtkd (Jun 21, 2006)

In Illinois, you need to take the STR I and the STR II to become a S.E., which is required to do structural engineering.

I see quite a few authors of books write P.E. and S.E. after their names. That must mean they have their P.E.'s in some states and S.E.'s in others, huh?


----------



## knelli (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Mike!! That was very helpful!


----------



## jgtkd (Jun 21, 2006)

Yah, thanks Mike! I didn't realize to practice Structural Engineering in Nevada you had to take the Civil PE exam, STR I and STR II. Here I thought I could get away with just STR I and II and be set everywhere. I'd like to find out more about the STR III exam in Washington State.


----------

